# Faceshots for miles, Solitude Utah 4\9



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

This is awesome. Great late season pow!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll give this an A for all the faceshots, a B for slowing them down, and a C for the music.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Anticrobotic said:


> I'll give this an A for all the faceshots, a B for slowing them down, and a C for the music.


lol yea sorry, I went a little overboard with the slow mo(new toy)

As far as music.......heck man trying to find something youtube won't block i a giant pain in the ass! 

Any tips on the music piece as far as getting it passed youtube filters would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

That's exactly what I love about late season riding, brighter, deeper, and more fresh tracks. Hell yeah when you drop into the patrolled terrain, wooooooo! Looks like awesome conditions. I'm hoping to get some April faceshots myself on Thursday!!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> lol yea sorry, I went a little overboard with the slow mo(new toy)
> 
> As far as music.......heck man trying to find something youtube won't block i a giant pain in the ass!
> 
> Any tips on the music piece as far as getting it passed youtube filters would be greatly appreciated


May I introduce you to Vimeo? Only catch is that when you have a free account you can only upload 500 MB per week.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Anticrobotic said:


> May I introduce you to Vimeo? Only catch is that when you have a free account you can only upload 500 MB per week.


Yea I love watching Vimeo, will they let you use any music?

Might have to get a vimeo channel setup for Fresh Tracks Mountain House, I feel like their video feeds have a higher image quality anyways.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Yea I love watching Vimeo, will they let you use any music?


Well, at least they haven't stopped me so far. They do have a copyright policy but so far I haven't seen it enacted.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Anticrobotic said:


> Well, at least they haven't stopped me so far. They do have a copyright policy but so far I haven't seen it enacted.


Right.....I mean I get it but I'm not using their music to sell or promote anything, heck you figure most bands would want the exposure.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Right.....I mean I get it but I'm not using their music to sell or promote anything, heck you figure most bands would want the exposure.


That's not how the record companies seem to be reasoning. Anyways...


----------

